# can i send image through yahoo mail without using file attachment?



## chitvan (Sep 3, 2007)

can i send image through yahoo mail without using file attachment?

can i send image which directly appear in other yahoo mail account?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 3, 2007)

In Yahoo Email Beta, even you attached the Image File  but still when some one opens the email reading window, the full size image is displayed after the email boddy 

and if you have .co.in, then use any Desktop email client to produce a picture email with background image and all short of things...


----------

